
Vox Media makes it impossible to reject their cookies - aledalgrande
https://www.voxmedia.com/legal/cookie-policy
======
aledalgrande
Their suggestion is to completely disable cookies on your browser if you don't
want them. All the sticky headers don't include an option to opt out.

I guess that laws without enforcement are as good as no laws.

~~~
vxNsr
I guess you can just block all Vox sites from using cookies.

~~~
Nextgrid
For which there isn't an easy way to do so on any mainstream browser without a
third-party extension (when available, so iOS is out), which is what they're
relying on.

My understanding is that it's against the GDPR so hopefully in a century or so
we _might_ actually see some enforcement and fines.

~~~
aledalgrande
Yeah I ended up using uBlock on the sticky footer, but that's not what I
should be forced to do.

